# Kajaki Lake, Helmand Province, Afghanistan



## Jet915 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is my last set of pics from my deployment to Afghanistan. These are shots from Kajaki Lake and Dam, northwest of the city of Kandahar. Brief history, the dam was actually built in 1953 w/US aid and currently supplies electricity to most of Helmand Province and Kandahar. Today, it's a vital strategic component in securing electricity for Afghans.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. Mouth of Kajaki Dam





8. Afghan Air Force!





All my deployment photos can be found here:
Afghanistan01
Thanks!


----------

